# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» – генеральный партнер «ТИБО-2016»

## ByFly

С 19 по 22 апреля 2016 года Министерство связи и информатизации совместно с заинтересованными проводит XXIII Международный специализированный форум по телекоммуникациям, информационным и банковским технологиям ТИБО-2016. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь от 14 января 2016 г. № 10р для подготовки и проведения данного мероприятия создан оргкомитет во главе с Заместителем Премьер-министра Республики Беларусь Калининым А.Н. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

